# Farewell Alfred ... Michael Gough



## MA-Caver (Mar 17, 2011)

More recently known for his portrayal of Alfred the butler on the first Batman franchises, passed quietly away at home. 

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.ap.org/batmans-butler-michael-gough-dies-aged-94-ap


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 17, 2011)

.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2011)

ah, I thought you meant the actor who played Alfred on the old 1960s movie and TV series.  That guy looked old in 1964...

anyway, Fare thee well Alfred.


----------

